# Burj Dubai



## empersouf (Mar 19, 2004)

Is it true that a tower of 700 meters will be built in Dubai, if so please give me some information about this amazing subject(when is it finished).


----------



## Darkknight (Jan 9, 2004)

The tower is going to be 800 meters when finished. Actually more than 800 meters. Emaar doesnt lie. Thye keep thier word man!!! And its gonna have 200 floors as promised. And i heard some one say that the base is as large as melbournes cbd! I dont know whether thats true or not!!


----------



## Darkknight (Jan 9, 2004)

And hey!!!! Welcome to the forum!!!!!!:hi:


----------



## New Jack City (Dec 29, 2002)

Hello, welcome to the forum! 

We have a couple of threads on the Burj Dubai that you can check out: 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?threadid=43030

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?threadid=95265

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?threadid=91246


----------



## Kees (May 22, 2003)

Darkknight said:


> The tower is going to be 800 meters when finished. Actually more than 800 meters. Emaar doesnt lie. Thye keep thier word man!!! And its gonna have 200 floors as promised. And i heard some one say that the base is as large as melbournes cbd! I dont know whether thats true or not!!


It will be "only" 560 meters high. according to www.TradeArabia.com


----------



## Dubai_Boy (May 21, 2003)

Kees , who should i trust , three local papers + three magazines + an interveiw with al abbar CEO of emaar or this Website


----------



## dubai_dude (Feb 3, 2004)

what did the magazine, newpaper and others say about the height!
its about time emaar starts talking about the final height!
people are staring to lose hope in this building
well, atleast it will be build and will be the tallest when build
but better be and stay very tall for years to come
i woul'nt want a WTB that can be beaten in years, something tall, something huge, something amazing


----------



## Darkknight (Jan 9, 2004)

Burj dubai will be something tall and something amazing!! I think tradearabia was being cautious oftheir reporting. They have taken the height that was proposed in the beginning when the grollo towers were bought to dubai and dubai decided to build the wtb, just to be on the safe side. I trust emaar and Mohd Al Abbar. He wouldnt gas allright!!!!


----------



## Dubai_Boy (May 21, 2003)

DONT LOSE HOPE GUYS  i`m telling ya , this tower will be HUUUUUUGE


----------



## Kees (May 22, 2003)

Dubai_Boy said:


> Kees , who should i trust , three local papers + three magazines + an interveiw with al abbar CEO of emaar or this Website


@Dubai_boy: This forum is a very reliable source. sure.
I checked www.bauer.de (the co-contructor of the foundations) :

"Die Bauherren und Architekten wagen sich an ein Gebäude von 560 Meter Höhe, im Jahr 2006 soll es fertiggestellt sein. "

translated: "Constructors and architects go for a building 560 meter high. It will be ready in 2006."

It would be nice if it finally will be 800, but 560 seems reality untill someone proofs it will be 800, built on a foundation for 560...


----------



## dubai_dude (Feb 3, 2004)

:badnews:
This is very bad news for dubai, they are playing with peoples hope 
they said it was to be atleast 600-700m but now, its only 560m :bash: 
the record would be broken in just years, whats the point of building it only 560m?hno:

someone once said that they are making it 800m, so that no other company wont even dare to break the record, while emaar gets ready for construction. then emaar will lower down the heights, which is more realistic and after finishing they could keep the record for WTB much longer. while in the time being of planning which burj dubai is doing right now, no other company will aim at WTB building. So the unrealistic height (800m) was just a propoganda!!

what other sources say its will be 650-800m?


----------



## Prince_Ahmed (Nov 8, 2002)

i think that theres another building being built which is proposed to be higher than burj dubai, so emaar is waiting to get the final heights of that building in order to either go ahead with construction or make burj dubai higher. cause ultimately, dubai wants to have the tallest building in the world. and they are going to get it, i believe.


----------



## Dubai_Boy (May 21, 2003)

i have to agree Ahmed


----------



## dubai_dude (Feb 3, 2004)

Does anyone know of any building that is scheduled to be higher then burj dubai! or even in competition with burj dubai
Burj dubai is the tallest one i'have ever heard.


----------



## Greg (Nov 9, 2003)

gosh, there are certain limits and with all the skills of human mankind, you can't build a residential tower with a hight of 800 meters. It is simply not managable, no matter how much money you can spend. 
Burj Dubai is a fascinating project, but it will reach 600m max.


----------



## Darkknight (Jan 9, 2004)

Greg said:


> gosh, there are certain limits and with all the skills of human mankind, you can't build a residential tower with a hight of 800 meters. It is simply not managable, no matter how much money you can spend.
> Burj Dubai is a fascinating project, but it will reach 600m max.


I still think its going to reach 800 meters!!!


----------



## dubai_dude (Feb 3, 2004)

Perhaps 650-700m heigh would be more realistic and i think burj dubai will reach this instead of 800m unless it has some hard competition.


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2004)

i know that the burj would be the tallest, but then again there are projects all over the world about who'se gonna build the tallest.... once a final blueprint is made then dont you guys think for real that other countries might try to UP that. i'm talking about countries in the east asia, like japan, malaysia, hongkong, singapore etc. maybe dubai would have the title for building the worlds tallest building, but the real question is how long this feat would last!! the "empire state building" was the tallest for a number of yrs, i dont think at this age and time, any country could match it. what i would suggest emaar should do is that not to reveal the actual hight/specs. make the building with some underground floors. say the height is 800m, and new york decides to make it 810 m, then emaar could lift the building (i dont know how) and reveal the concealed lower floors...hahahaha....just a thought.or emaar should just blast the competiton and build a building that a mile in height. saying all that i trust emaar and mr. al abbar, the guys a genius and one of the smartest person i've seen/heard. you should hear his speeches.

cheers


----------



## Darkknight (Jan 9, 2004)

arnab77 said:


> i know that the burj would be the tallest, but then again there are projects all over the world about who'se gonna build the tallest.... once a final blueprint is made then dont you guys think for real that other countries might try to UP that. i'm talking about countries in the east asia, like japan, malaysia, hongkong, singapore etc. maybe dubai would have the title for building the worlds tallest building, but the real question is how long this feat would last!! the "empire state building" was the tallest for a number of yrs, i dont think at this age and time, any country could match it. what i would suggest emaar should do is that not to reveal the actual hight/specs. make the building with some underground floors. say the height is 800m, and new york decides to make it 810 m, then emaar could lift the building (i dont know how) and reveal the concealed lower floors...hahahaha....just a thought.or emaar should just blast the competiton and build a building that a mile in height. saying all that i trust emaar and mr. al abbar, the guys a genius and one of the smartest person i've seen/heard. you should hear his speeches.
> 
> cheers


I dont think any other country would go into a venture to build an 800 meter tower!!!!Besides they have height restrictions!!! Burj Dubai will be the tallest for a very loong time!!! Theres no doubt about that!!! Im just praying it is above 800 meters like they said it would be!!


----------



## dubai_dude (Feb 3, 2004)

If it ever reaches 800m, which i doubt it, then there wont be any chance of other WTB building being built in the world. Its just too much of height and no other country have announced anything close to that height. if its 800m, then it will stay WTB for a long time but if its 650-700m then it might only last 7-10 years. I am sure they wont need A/C up there, since it would be very cold, but would they have enough oxygen or get tired after just walking a couple meters...hahah....and about your plan arnab, after people/residents discover that burj dubai has a pulley/lever/hydraulics that increases and decreases height, the building would just become abandoned..hahha..think about how strong the support be for such a tall building.

what would a really good idea, after building burj dubai, if others country try to break the record of burj dubai by proposing a new WTB building, the dubai government should let some company release plans for buildings something like 1100m burj al emarat. the world would be shocked and the people in other country trying to overtake burj dubai would stop. 5-6 years after burj al emarat's proposal, the dubai muncipality can cancel the proposal saying its too high for problems such as wind and cold to prevent it from dangers. This would give burj dubai extra years for holding record and other country might be afraid of building something taller as dubai again will propose something taller and perhaps all their work would'nt reward to a new WTB building.


----------



## Darkknight (Jan 9, 2004)

Nice idea with the Burj al Emarat thing,,,,, hehe :applause: :hilarious


----------



## dubai_dude (Feb 3, 2004)

Only if they heard me! 
well if they cant hear me, i 'll have to do this myself BURJ AL EMARAT
creating a new WTB building
huh...how much would it cost?...rr..just a couples of billions right?....THATS ITS..mmnn..i got billions of dollars, would'nt mind wasting it in a new WTB!


----------



## Darkknight (Jan 9, 2004)

dubai_dude said:


> Only if they heard me!
> well if they cant hear me, i 'll have to do this myself BURJ AL EMARAT
> creating a new WTB building
> huh...how much would it cost?...rr..just a couples of billions right?....THATS ITS..mmnn..i got billions of dollars, would'nt mind wasting it in a new WTB!


C'mon if u r serious id do ur advert campaign here in melbourne. Guess what a few weeks ago here outside the Crown Hotel and casino there were flags of various countries!!! And the UAE flag was one of them!!! Some one must have come down from there!!!!! I have no other details about it!!


----------



## Nsee (Feb 21, 2004)

*Well...*

Sorry, I removed my post.


----------



## empersouf (Mar 19, 2004)

Thnx for this info


----------



## teunster (Jul 31, 2003)

Nsee said:


> I have a design that I am going to attempt to run through the local (NEW YORK) engineering academia later this year. The final version is not shown on my website (http://www.geocities.com/noselfcont/), but as you can see that since I am increasing the former design from about 2900 feet(1) to around 3300 feet(2) at the highest occupied floor, it will be taller than any plans for the Burj Dubai. On the alternate side of that is that since I am only an amatuer, and more of a futurist and an invidual without any formal architectural training, it is very unlikely that my design can be brought to furition in its current form, if ever, especially in a speedy time period. By the way, the spire height in the current design is reaches 4000 feet (1219.2 m). Please remember I am not a professional, and that I am seeking a professional opinon in order to discover the feesiblity of the design, along with taking courses in civil engineering.
> _________________________________________
> Notes:
> 1. 2900 feet = 883.92 m
> ...



That is one ugly motherfucker.


----------



## Darkknight (Jan 9, 2004)

Nsee said:


> I have a design that I am going to attempt to run through the local (NEW YORK) engineering academia later this year. The final version is not shown on my website (http://www.geocities.com/noselfcont/), but as you can see that since I am increasing the former design from about 2900 feet(1) to around 3300 feet(2) at the highest occupied floor, it will be taller than any plans for the Burj Dubai. On the alternate side of that is that since I am only an amatuer, and more of a futurist and an invidual without any formal architectural training, it is very unlikely that my design can be brought to furition in its current form, if ever, especially in a speedy time period. By the way, the spire height in the current design is reaches 4000 feet (1219.2 m). Please remember I am not a professional, and that I am seeking a professional opinon in order to discover the feesiblity of the design, along with taking courses in civil engineering.
> _________________________________________
> Notes:
> 1. 2900 feet = 883.92 m
> ...



Cooooooooooooooooooooooooooool!!!!!!!!!!! :cheers: :cheers:


----------



## Nsee (Feb 21, 2004)

*Supertower Response*

Sorry, Removed Post


----------



## Trances (May 19, 2003)

OK then so we all know this project will happen
I have been working to get close up photo of the site my self
Untill that happens in a few days when I make a trip out there not sure what to think. As it not real for me untill i see it and i live here


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2004)

The following article has been taken from emaar website

http://www.emaar.com/new/projects_burjdubai.html

About Burj Dubai 

The Burj Dubai will be the world's tallest tower and the centerpiece of the Gulf regions most prestigious urban development to date. This architectural phenomena will be a global tourist magnet that skyrockets Dubai into the global limelight. 

Burj Dubai will radiate out in a series of ellipses from the sky breaking tower encompassing residential, commercial, hotel, entertainment, and the world largest shopping mall. The planned Old Town with its intimate streets and architectural detail will create special ambience with the mystery of yesterdays Arabia. Old Town will feature every kind of restaurant from five-star dining to outdoor cafes overlooking parks and waterways. 

The Chicago-based Skidmore, Owings & Merrill architectural consultants have drawn their inspiration from the historical influences of the Gulf. The tower's base and geometry reflects the six petal desert flower of the Region. The base of the Burj Dubai blossoms to allow the tower a graceful transition from the ground. The design maximizes views and the dome shaped plan profile accentuates a series of steps up the vertical height of the building. 

Petronas Towers in Malaysia (452 metres) and the Chicago's Sears Tower (442 meters) are currently the world's highest man made tower. Recently China and the New York World Trade Centre have announced plans to exceed these records. Burj Dubai's height is a closely guarded secret but it will beat all records and on a scale that will be a dramatic testament to Dubai's faith in the future. . 

:horse:


----------



## CrispyDragon (Jun 21, 2004)

I apologize if this sounds ignorant, but please what does "Burj" mean? Is there an english translation or is it a place name referring to an area in Dubai?

cheers,
CDragon


----------



## Dubai_Boy (May 21, 2003)

Burj = Tower

Burj Dubai = Tower of Dubai = Dubai tower


----------



## Prince of Dubai (Jul 19, 2004)

*The really hieght of burj dubai is unknown*

okay the final word i hear is something like 705m which sound realistic its at emporis.com but the they also say the pinncale which is being considered will reach 720m, i'll tell you my opinion, dubai will build the tallest building in the world it will also remain that way for quite a while becuase as i understand it the developers are pushing the limits of economic feasibility and the only reason emaar is going to make any money is because they will make it up on the increased value of the property around it such as the residences and mall and villas. so i wouldnt worry too much about some country building a taller towe in the near future. also someone should tell emporis that nakheel wont create that super tower because emaar wont let it undermine its project unless they actually built a tower that was shorter then burj dubai in which way we would know that burj dubai would be atleast taller then that tower. plus the fact that it wont raise the value of their development. simply because why would anyone care if the palm had a super tower or not the 8th wonder is the island as their advertisement says so they wont overshadow it with some super tower. oh and that 560m stuff is crap i cant remember who it was but someone is building 570m tower that will be completed next year and burj dubai is going to be completed in 2007 or 2008 so i know it has to be atleast taller then that tower.


----------



## DUBAI (Aug 24, 2004)

what authority does emmar have to stop nakeel building a tower taller than theirs? they are pretty intense rivals, so a competition between them to build the tallest tower seems a logical outcome. i think the pinacle will be built, but not untill the jumeirah palm has opened and been established, and the burj dubai is close to full ocupancy.


----------



## juiced (Aug 18, 2004)

dxb_raptor said:


> what authority does emmar have to stop nakeel building a tower taller than theirs? they are pretty intense rivals, so a competition between them to build the tallest tower seems a logical outcome. i think the pinacle will be built, but not untill the jumeirah palm has opened and been established, and the burj dubai is close to full ocupancy.


The Burj Dubai will end up being over 800m at this rate


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

juiced said:


> The Burj Dubai will end up being over 800m at this rate


quite optimistic! i don't think it will be much higher than 705, even if it will be higher than that!! but let's wait and see!


----------



## Dubai_Boy (May 21, 2003)

Dubai-lover ,

The 800+ figures were mentioned atleast 10 times in various construction and real-estate magazines published all over the Arab world , Asia and EU and about 4 times in the Local arabic newspapers

Al abar mentioned on many occasions that this BEAST WILL RISE OVER 800 METERS


----------



## Trances (May 19, 2003)

yes may seem unlikey to us given the heights of other WTB but really seems like it might happen 
As with these 2 rival firms it great with completing in the same city !!
still 120 floors and 750 meters seem odd seems that statment was made to jsut keep the race going. Cant wait to seem what the real plans for this when they start making offical statements again !


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

i have my little doubts in this thing, but i trust in you guys and also hope it will be 800+!!!


----------



## andysimo123 (Jul 29, 2004)

Is it under Construction yet? I would like to see a pic of the site and so do others?


----------

